# General advice



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry for what may seem like a basic question, but if I am using a double basket with my Classic what should the:

1. Weight of coffee in the basket.

2. Length of extraction?

3. weight of the drink after extraction?

Thanks in advance for helping a rookie.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. 16g is a good starting point but I vary from 16g up to 20g dependent on bean

2. 27 seconds is a good target but try going shorter or longer and see what you prefer

3. About 1.6 times the weight of coffee you put in


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you're using a standard gaggia basket, you'll struggle to fit more than 16g in.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

That's true. I use VST and IMS baskets so can fit in the larger doses


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

All dependent on your bean, light or dark roast..

Start at 15g then work your way up till you cant get any more in, best indication is look at the puck after your shot has finished, if you can see any markings like a point in the middle or a ring round the outer edge, then you have to much in and its touching the plate.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, I didn't realise how much I was over filling the basket. My coffee is tasting a lot better .


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> if you can see any markings like a point in the middle or a ring round the outer edge, then you have to much in and its touching the plate.


I am a little bit confuse. I read an advice from some where. It is quite different from what you said:

"...Take out the group and check the coffee pack straight after extraction, it should be smooth on too and firm, and the screw mark from the group head should be visible, indicating a perfect contact..."

the link is:

http://naoyuki.hubpages.com/hub/Make-espresso-like-a-barista-Part-2


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Screw head imprint in the top of your puck is equal to too overloaded basket (too much coffee) or possible puck lifting.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Screw head imprint in the top of your puck is equal to too overloaded basket (too much coffee) or possible puck lifting.


Screw mark on top doesn't matter. some coffees are better with more or less headspace. Some are denser than others when ground correctly. I dose 18-19g in an 18g basket and nearly always get a screw mark. As you say it can be from puck jump but the coffee also expands when wet. If you feel resistance from the coffee rubbing on the screen when you lock the pf in then you've overdosed!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Neill said:


> Screw mark on top doesn't matter. some coffees are better with more of less headspace. Some are denser than others when ground correctly. I dose 18-19g in an 18g basket and nearly always get a screw mark. As you say it can be from puck jump but the coffee also expands when wet. If you feel resistance from the coffee rubbing on the screen when you lock the pf in then you've overdosed!


Better answer than mine


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

An indentation from either the screw head or the screen , after extraction is fine, the puck when wetted will swell and also when you end the shot the action of the solenoid opening can suck the puck up onto the screen as well. If you out your tamped portafilter into the group and tighten it fully and then remove it before pulling the shot and the screw head or screen marks are there then you have over dosed the basket and left no room for the puck to swell.


----------

